# Existing Cutter Hammer exterior panel.



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Absolutely you can.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Performing even minor electrical work on a home brings with it a series of risks, both to the worker and the people who'll eventually inhabit the house, so states and local governments produce and enforce building codes that promote safety. In many cases homeowners can perform their own electrical work without the help of a trained professional, as long as the work complies with local codes.




Cutler


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. 
However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

